

Ask HN: Where to watch the Apple conf. in SF tomorrow? - hartator

Stupid question: Do you know what&#x27;s the best place in SF to watch the apple event of tomorrow? Is there a giant screen somewhere?<p>I guess the best would have been tickets for the actual event inside the flint center for the performing arts in Cupertino, but that&#x27;s too late! ^^
======
thomasfoster96
Apple's livestreaming it on their website at
[http://www.apple.com/live/](http://www.apple.com/live/)

------
jasdeepsingh
for me it's at home on my AppleTV. Live streaming FTW!

